# What Bottom Feeder Should I Get?



## TheRummy (Sep 17, 2009)

Ok so I went to my LFS last night after researching Plecos and I got him and a Dwarf Gourami. Well apparently in all my research i missed the fact that they are poop machines. I think he's adorable but I have a 10 gallon tank so he is not going to work. So in the best interests of him and my other fishies (The Gourami and 4 neon tetras) He will be returning to the pet store.
So anyway I am looking for a bottom feeder that is NOT a poop machine,lol,any suggestions?


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Good call. That pleco would literally grow longer than your tank!

I would go with a small school of about 3 cories. Research the breeds, but I think some good starter guys are pepper cories, bronze cories and albino cories. I would also add 2 more neon tetras (they like to be in large groups, minimum of 6) and then you will have a full-on community: centerpiece fish, schoolers and bottom feeders. Let's see some pics of the tank!


----------



## TheRummy (Sep 17, 2009)

I have some up 
yeah i was looking at the giant plecos on youtube last night and i was like "MOMMMMYYYYY,DIS THING IS GOING TO BE BIG ENOUGH TO EAT SOOOOOON"
I originally had 5 neons but one died a couple hours upon arrival. If i got a different breed of tetra would they school together?
And would my Gourami get along with an angel fish?


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Angels need at least a 30g, IMO, and the fact that their natural prey is the Neon Tetra might become a little problematic lol.

I would drop in 2 more neons... some don't acclimate too well all the time.

With the extra neons, a school of cories and the gourami your tank will be fully stocked, and quite nicely at that!


----------



## TheRummy (Sep 17, 2009)

Hm well perhaps i shall get a toy angel fish and use it as a tank decor 
I'm contemplating a ghost shrimp aswell
1 Dwarf Gourami
6 Neons
3 Cories
1 Ghost shrimp
....possibly a male guppy? *puppy dog eyes*


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Ghost shrimp, sure. I would add the others first and then in the future you might be able to swing a male guppy. Neons might nip his little tail, but it could work... what model of filter are you running?


----------



## TheRummy (Sep 17, 2009)

Tetra Whisper PF10...but my water is murky so i'm thinking of getting this Aquarium Power Filters: Aqua Clear Aquarium Power Filters at PETCO


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Good call! They're a fabulous filter. In fact, I would go so far as to say they are pretty much the best filter you can get for a 10g FW tank. An aquaclear 20 (the smallest model) should be perfect for your 10g.


My advice to anyone purchasing an AC is to save the carbon bag for removing medication, and stuff the space where the carbon should be with filter wool/floss. Carbon is expensive and despite being touted by aquatics companies as an essential, the carbon is actually neutralised in a matter of days! Plus, the filter wool will strain fine particles out of the water that slip through the sponge.


----------



## TheRummy (Sep 17, 2009)

Yeah IDK,haha I have already spent so much on this tank and i really need to be getting a new computer
we will see how the PF10 holds up,i have sand in my tank too so it might just be getting stirred up


----------



## TheRummy (Sep 17, 2009)

Well I just got 3 albino corys (even though the petco lady was yammering at me for overstocking,but oh well)
and they are doing great and my fishtank actually looks like a fishtank now LOL


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Honestly, the inch per gallon rule is a guideline at best. That same lady will probably tell you that 5 goldfish will fit just perfectly in a 10 gallon.

Do keep an eye on ammonia, nitrite and nitrate to make sure that your bacterial are keeping up with the new roommates.


----------



## TheRummy (Sep 17, 2009)

YouTube - 10 gallon sand bottomed tropical fishtank
Heres my tank


----------



## TheRummy (Sep 17, 2009)

*cry* one of my corys is dead

Oh well,my other two were really active from the get go and he never was.
Same thing happened with my tetra,maybe i should start getting one extra every time? jk


----------

